# wie kann ich ein xml file in einen string einlesen?



## reymond (13. Jun 2005)

hallo zusammen

wie kann ich ein xml file in ein string einlesen, ohne die tabulatoren!!

ich habs mal so versucht, aber eben, dann sind die tabulatoren mit drin.
-----------------------------------------------
f= new BufferedReader(
new FileReader("H:\\voigt\\bc\\inp_xml.xml"));
while ((line = f.readLine())!= null)

dann so, aber dann weiss ich nicht wie ich den inhalt in einen string bringe.
------------------------------------------------
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
Document doc = builder.build( new File("H:\\voigt\\bc\\inp_xml.xml") );

tausend dank für eure hilfe. bin für jeden tipp dankbar.
reymond


----------



## Roar (13. Jun 2005)

ähh?? willst du jetz nur ein string oder ein geparstes document?
tabs kansn du einfach mit string.replaceAll("\t", ""); löschen


----------



## reymond (14. Jun 2005)

super, hab den replace klasse einfügen können und es funkt!

besten dank und gruss 
reymond


----------

